# Selling Chiller and Gryphon XL Aquasaw.



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

1/4 HP JBJ Titanium Chiller - $400 - used for about a year.
Gryphon XL Aquasaw - $450 - never used or even opened.
Pick up in Scarborough


----------



## Feedback101 (Dec 24, 2021)

Is the chiller still available?


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

chiller available - saw is sold


----------



## Feedback101 (Dec 24, 2021)

PM sent


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

chiller pending


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

chiller sold


----------

